# Long time reader.  First time poster.



## GisanOx (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I'm Gian.   Tae Kwon Do brown belt from a long long time ago.  And currently in my third year of Muay Thai.  I'm a Graphic designer & screen printer by trade.  I love pizza.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Gian :waves:.  Pull up a pew, have a good look about and strike up a conversation.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 28, 2011)

You love pizza...

What sort of pizza?  Chicago?  New York?  Thick crust or thin crust?  Square, or round?  Stuffed crust or plain?

These things matter!!! 

After that, we can get into the pesky martial arts stuff!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 28, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Buka (Sep 28, 2011)

Mmmmm, pizza. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome Gian!    

Here, the first slice is always free... :lol:


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## GisanOx (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha ha ha.  Thanks for the welcomes.  Also, I love all that pizza has to offer.  But being from New Jersey, I'm all about a giant $1.25 slice of Ny style pepperoni and mushrooms.  Looking forward to learn and share knowledge with everyone.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 29, 2011)

So that time I felt someone watching me it was you!  You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Oct 2, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> You love pizza...
> 
> What sort of pizza? Chicago? New York? Thick crust or thin crust? Square, or round? Stuffed crust or plain?
> 
> ...



Mmmmmm, pizza. Love it all, but Chicago style is the best. Oh yeah, welcome to MT, Gian.

James


----------



## GisanOx (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, hello.  Good Morning everyone.  Let's work hard and train hard today.  Then of course, that pizza will taste better.  Carb induced coma, here I come.


----------

